# Shower Time Essentials



## Dawn (Dec 10, 2018)

With the cold winter months in full swing, there’s nothing better than treating yourself to a warm shower. From in the shower to afterwards, these *shower time essentials* will leave you feeling fresh, moisturized, and most importantly- relaxed. 

Here is our current lineup of shower time essentials for you to enjoy:

·     *Uncle Bud’s Hemp Body Wash ($15.99; Walmart): *Start your shower off right with this relaxing, hemp-based body wash. This coconut-scented formula is made with a blend of powerful antioxidant ingredients, cleansing, refreshing, and restoring skin to leave you with a hydrated and radiant complexion.
·     *Bioré Baking Soda Acne Cleansing Foam ($6.49; Biore.com): *Formulated for combination skin, this daily cleanser gently removes daily surface dirt and oil to achieve a deep clean without over cleansing or stripping skin of its moisture. The thick, rich foam formula is like washing your face with a cloud. 
·     *IMAGE Skincare VITAL C hydrating hand and body lotion ($38; IMAGESkincare.com*): The ultimate total body hydration. Lock in moisture after your shower with this ultra-rich,ultra-hydrating formula. Featuring four highly active forms of vitamin C, this moisturizer goes beyond hydration, treating telltale signs of aging on the body. TIP: Mix a few drops of the Vital C facial oil with the Vital C hydrating hand and body lotion for a luxurious hand or body massage treatment.


----------

